# First FastCAT Runs



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

We went to our first FastCAT event yesterday. His first run was 13.61 seconds and he chased the lure almost the whole way! He got spooked by a very loud dog and a flapping banner right before his second run so the training friend who released him had to run with him to the finish box, which meant an NQ. Overall, he seemed to enjoy it!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds fun. Too bad about the spook.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

That’s a wonderful first run!


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Sounds fun. Too bad about the spook.


It was fun! It was a little disappointing after the first run, but Reggie still seemed to have fun.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Starla said:


> That’s a wonderful first run!


Thank you!


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Well done. What good fun and great socialisation by the spook and barking dog. Reggie won't be fased next time. I'm so inspired


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Minie said:


> Well done. What good fun and great socialisation by the spook and barking dog. Reggie won't be fased next time. I'm so inspired


Thank you! Yes, hopefully those things aren’t so scary for him at the next trial


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Reggie Q’d on both runs today! His first run was 13.69 seconds and his second run was 9.08 seconds. All the barking dogs weren’t so concerning to him this time even with FastCAT, conformation, and dock diving going on at the same time.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

What a good boy! Well on the way to the BCAT  My dogs are running tomorrow.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

Hopefully we can get that next year! We might do one more trial this year. Good luck tomorrow!


----------

